# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Κατασκευή ηλεκτροπόντας 12V για συστοιχίες μπαταριών

## mariost

ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΟΝΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΣΤΟΙΧΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ
https://youtu.be/VG12bZ_syqM
Μία χρήσιμη διάταξη για να κάνουμε με ασφάλεια συστοιχίες από επαναφορτιζόμενες μπαταρίες. Αρκεί μία μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου μεταξύ 35-44 Αh , ένα ρελέ μίζας από μηχανή ή αυτοκίνητο, καλώδια χονδρά ,τουλάχιστον εξάρια ή και δεκάρια καλλίτερα , ένας απλός διακόπτης για την εντολή στο ρελέ και ένα ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι 12 v. Το ρεύμα δίνεται στιγμιαία και είναι μεγάλο. Το σωστό timing στο διακόπτη και η σωστή πίεση στο ηλεκτρόδιο είναι το μυστικό της επιτυχίας. Θέλει εξάσκηση. Βγάζουμε δαχτυλίδια βραχιόλια και άλλα μεταλλικά αξεσουάρ όταν δουλεύουμε με πολλά αμπέρ.Υπάρχει κίνδυνος σοβαρού εγκαύματος.
ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΕΔΩ:
https://youtu.be/VG12bZ_syqM

----------

Gaou (13-04-19)

----------


## leosedf

To μυστικό της επιτυχίας είναι να πάρεις μια ηλεκτροπόντα για μπαταρίες με 80 ευρώ από ebay. Μην το πάρεις στραβά είναι καλή η προσπάθεια σου αλλά ταλαιπώρησες λίγο τις μπαταρίες. (δηλαδή τις σακάτεψες.)

----------

Satcom (13-04-19)

----------


## Gaou

ωραίος Μάριε . το ηλεκτρόδιο ειναι χαλκός ? μπορει να έιναι και άλλο μεταλλο ?

----------


## leosedf

> ωραίος Μάριε . το ηλεκτρόδιο ειναι χαλκός ? μπορει να έιναι και άλλο μεταλλο ?



Ναι ατσαλόλαμα 5mm.

----------

Gaou (13-04-19)

----------


## Gaou

> ...ταλαιπώρησες λίγο τις μπαταρίες. (δηλαδή τις σακάτεψες.)



γιατι ? λογο του πολύ ρεύματος ?

----------


## selectronic

Ίσως ένα timer (και ρυθμιζόμενο ίσως?) που να ελένχει το ρελέ θα βοήθαγε στην επαναληψιμότητα του αποτελέσματος.

----------


## leosedf

Ο σωστός τρόπος είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις μηχάνημα με εκφόρτιση πυκνωτή και απόλυτο έλεγχο, η θερμοκρασία που αναπτύσσει το συγκεκριμένο ακόμη και αν το κάνεις με χρονοδιακόπτη καταστρέφει τις μπαταρίες, ακόμη και αν παίζουν θα έχει γίνει σίγουρα ζημιά μέσα. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που όλες οι ηλεκτροπόντες για μπαταρίες είναι CDI. Τα υπόλοιπα απλά δεν κάνουν.

----------

Gaou (13-04-19)

----------


## mariost

> To μυστικό της επιτυχίας είναι να πάρεις μια ηλεκτροπόντα για μπαταρίες με 80 ευρώ από ebay. Μην το πάρεις στραβά είναι καλή η προσπάθεια σου αλλά ταλαιπώρησες λίγο τις μπαταρίες. (δηλαδή τις σακάτεψες.)



Αυτό  είναι σίγουρα το πιο καλό. Οσο για τις μπαταρίες  είναι παλιές άχρηστες  και  έχουν ταλαιπωρηθεί περισσότερο από προηγούμενες δοκιμές  (πάνω από 5 στην κάθε μία).Με μία φορά δεν ταλαιπωρούνται  και δεν ζεσταίνονται καθόλου. Τις πιάνεις με το χέρι αμέσως  και δεν καίγεσαι. Βέβαια θέλει πολύ παραπάνω εξάσκηση  αν το χρειάζεσαι να το χρησιμοποιείς συχνά.Θέλει κανονικά συγκεκριμένη τιμή ρεύματος βραχυκύκλωσης.(Εδώ είναι υψηλότερο από το κανονικό  γι' αυτό ο σπινθήρας είναι πιο βίαιος. Επίσης  πρέπει να βρεθεί η σωστή πίεση για να μην  αλλοιώνεται το σχήμα του πάτου της μεκάστοτε μπαταρίας.Κάποιες κινέζικες από λεπτό  υλικό τρυπούν πολύ εύκολα. Το δε σωστό  λαμάκι πρέπει να περιέχει ποσότητα νικελίου  για  ομαλότερη τήξη και αντοχή. Το πείραμα έχει σαν σκοπό  να δείξει τον τρόπο  περισσότερο.Εγινε με ότι  υπήρχε  πρόχειρο στο εργαστήριο.

----------

Gaou (13-04-19)

----------


## mariost

> Ο σωστός τρόπος είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις μηχάνημα με εκφόρτιση πυκνωτή και απόλυτο έλεγχο, η θερμοκρασία που αναπτύσσει το συγκεκριμένο ακόμη και αν το κάνεις με χρονοδιακόπτη καταστρέφει τις μπαταρίες, ακόμη και αν παίζουν θα έχει γίνει σίγουρα ζημιά μέσα. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που όλες οι ηλεκτροπόντες για μπαταρίες είναι CDI. Τα υπόλοιπα απλά δεν κάνουν.



Είναι  ένας πρόχειρος τρόπος με απλά υλικά. Σίγουρα   η εκφόρτιση πυκνωτή  σε συγκεκριμένα msec  και συγκεκριμένες  τιμές τάσης και ρεύματος  που  δίνεται σαν ελεγχόμενος παλμός είναι το πιο ιδανικό.

----------


## mariost

> Ίσως ένα timer (και ρυθμιζόμενο ίσως?) που να ελένχει το ρελέ θα βοήθαγε στην επαναληψιμότητα του αποτελέσματος.



Η μεγαλύτερη δυσκολία είναι στην άσκηση σωστής πίεσης  καθ' ότι  η μεταβολή  στην αγωγιμότητα  των ακίδων (πιάνουν επιφανειακά  οξείδωση και χαλάει επίσης η μύτη  ύστερα από κάποιες  χρήσεις)  απαιτεί  κάποιες φορές διαφορετική πίεση. Πιθανόν ακίσες από  βολφράμιο να έχουν άλλη  συμπεριφορά (αν και συνήθως χρησιμοποιούνται στις συγκολήσεις  τύπου welding  σε περιβάλλον αδρανούς αερίου.

----------


## mariost

> γιατι ? λογο του πολύ ρεύματος ?



 Χρησιμοποιήθηκαν  σε  προηγούμενες δοκιμές πολλές φορές.Δεν με πειράζει γιατί οι συγκεκριμένες είναι παλιές αχρηστες  και τισ έχω  για δοκιμές.Με μία φορά η φθορά είναι αμελητέα.

----------


## mariost

> ωραίος Μάριε . το ηλεκτρόδιο ειναι χαλκός ? μπορει να έιναι και άλλο μεταλλο ?



Είναι  από ράβδο μπρουντζοκόλλησης  (μπρούντζος  ή κάποιο  παραπλήσιο κράμα)

----------


## kioan

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα εργασία για όποιον θέλει να διαβάσει λεπτομέρειες περί spot welding και τις παραμέτρους που επηρεάζουν το αποτέλεσμα:

Masomtob, M., Sukondhasingha, R., Becker, J., & Sauer, D. U. (2017). Parametric Study of Spot Welding between Li-ion Battery Cells and Sheet Metal Connectors. Engineering Journal, 21(7), 457-473.





> This work was designed to study the effects of influencing parameters in series/parallel gap spot welding process and determine the optimized parameters setting for spot welding between 18650 Li-ion battery cells and sheet metal connectors. The welding parameters that were studied in this work include electrode tip geometry, connecting strip material and design, maximum supply voltage, welding time welding force and distance between two electrodes. The effects of these parameters were investigated via simulations and experimentations. A sample battery cell was disassembled and measured to create the 3D models. Simulations were carried out software to observe the deformation, electric current distribution as well as temperature distribution occurred within the models. For experiments done in this work, the actual spot welding was conducted using the Miyachi FD120 series spot welding machine. The trial welding was first performed between two different thicknesses of Hilumin connecting strips themselves. Then, after having the results of studied parameters from both simulations and experiments compared and analyzed, the actual spot welding was conducted between Hilumin connecting strips and both of positive and negative terminals of SAMSUNG INR18650-15L Li-ion battery cells. The electric resistance and mechanical strength of the welded contact were measured. Finally, the suistriple welding parameter setting ranges were obtained as a result, which can be applied to create battery packs either from the similar or other different models of 18650 Li-ion cells via series spot welding processes.

----------


## kioan

Και μια αντίστοιχη κατασκευή με μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου, αλλά έλεγχο της διάρκειας του παλμού μεσω μικροελεγκτή:



 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## mtzag

Εχω παρει μια σαν αυτη https://www.aliexpress.com/item/smd-...807721916.html
που παιζει με μ/σ φουρνου αλλα δε μου χει μεινει ωρα να την δοκιμασω.

Γενικα παντως θελει πολυ ρευμα σε πολυ συντομο χρονο και διπλο παλμο.
Επειδη τα nickel strips εχουνε καποια αντισταση δε πατανε καλα κτλπ χρειαζετε και καποια ταση
για να μπορει να περασει το επιθυμητο ρευμα.

Η ποντα στο 1ο post πασχει στα ηλεκτροδια(θελει χαλκινα και με ποιο λεπτη μυτη) το χρονο παλμου(θελει μικροτερη διαρκεια) αλλα και στην τεχνικη του παλμου(θελει διπλο παλμο)
και το αποτελεσμα δεν ειναι "ελεγχομενο"

----------

